# ajuda na instalação do gentoo

## novatterra

olá pessoal

me perdem se estou postando em lugar errado mas eu apanho que só do ingles desse forum

compilei o kernel, mas não achei o tal de initramfs, fiz tudo certinho como manda o manual, mas não copiei o dito cujo

quer dizer, achei um tal de initramfs.r e initramfs.o e o kernel que eu compilei foi o 2.6.30.10

e na hora do boot a máquina diz que não conseguiu montar o sistema de arquivos

o que eu faço?

outra coisa

instalei o estage 3 2008 hardened e o portage latest e ele está dizendo que um dos dois é incompatívem por que a portage é para o estage 2010

não posso colocar o estage 2010 por que minha máquina é antiga

onde eu acho portage 2008 hardened???

obrigado

Paz

----------

## lle0

Não importa quão antiga seja a sua máquina. Você apenas terá de configurar e compilar o seu kernel de acordo com o hardware dela e, se quiser ter o melhor desempenho possível para ela, terás de procurar usar aplicativos que consumam poucos recursos. 

Você precisará da ISO mais recente para a arquitetura da sua máquina: http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/releases/x86/autobuilds/current-iso/install-x86-minimal-20100907.iso. 

Gentoo Handbook. Sem lê-lo fica tudo difícil, senão impossível. Leia e releia quantas vezes for preciso: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1. 

Se não consegue ler suficientemente bem em inglês, tente o handbook em espanhol: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1.

E não se esqueça de que o Gentoo Linux é uma distribuição rolling release.

----------

